# Please help if you can



## sheebs (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm working with an elderly gentleman who was just admitted to a nursing home in hospice care. he has about 120 pigeons we need to rehome ASAP as they have been raised in an aviary and likely won't make it on their own.


----------



## avjudge (Jul 4, 2017)

Where are these pigeons?


----------



## sheebs (Feb 22, 2012)

They are in North Idaho up near the Canadian border. I believe we can mail them at this time of year.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would post this on Palomacys facebook site. They have helpers everywhere.


----------



## sheebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for this! I'll give it a go!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Also would look for local pigeon breeders. Some post ads at our local feed store so would check with your local feed store and ask them to out up a note. There may be pigeon clubs near you also ( google lists some). As a last resort, would try craigslist but would worry because some people use birds for dog training or as targets so people need to be carefully screened. Am sorry about the situation and appreciate your looking for a good home for the birds. Someone near you is likely just starting out in raising pigeons and would love to take in the birds.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Don't know if this will help but here are a few possible leads, maybe people in the links could offer some more help. I realize most of these links are for racing clubs but maybe some members could help:

Western Idaho Invitational Racing Pigeon Club
https://www.facebook.com/westernidahoinvitaional/

IDAHO RACING PIGEON CLUBS
IDAHO RPA, Eagle, phone: 208-939-3191
IDAHO WINGS CLUB, IDAHO FALLS, phone: 208-542-2585

Pigeon Club Locater
https://www.pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html

Treasurer Valley Pigeon Club, Dave Benjamin,1093 S.E. 11th Ave Ontario, Or. 97941, or Clair Tepfer. 
[email protected]

The Paradise Pigeon Club, Tyhee Idaho, Rick Norgaard Rick Norgaard. 
[email protected] 

Montana Loft (many contacts)
http://www.montanaloft.com/index.php/about/

Pigeon clubs (no Idaho)
https://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pigeonclubs.html

PigeonClubsUSA.com 
https://pigeonclubsusa.com/clubs.htm


----------



## Blackeymike317! (Apr 5, 2019)

I could 1/2 dozen if that helps. In Michigan


----------

